# Extreme angular velocity?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a friend that wants to buy a PCC, now that there are several methods to correct the wheel spacing problem.
But they are all sold out (see below)
Does anyone know where my friend can buy one?
I think he wants ART23306, Los Angeles, but if they are all sold out, maybe have to take whatever exists.
Also, better buy your Consolidations soon, according to this post.
So does ANYONE know ANY dealer that still has a PCC?
Regards, Greg
(Post from Aristo web site: *http://www.aristocraft.c...trong>**








New item sales 
Dear All,

The PCC Trolley sold out in 3 weeks and it looks like the Consolidation will too.

Yes, we chose the B&O variant as it was extremely popular and widely used in the 1:1 arena. Decisions have to be made on product choices and we always look to the real world production rates when making a choice. It may not be popular with everyone, but you can't please everyone. We're satisfied we made a great choice and we have brought a new model to life in the G Gauge market.

The Mallet was also a popular loco and was a big hit in H.O. by Lifelike. It has many road names available unlike the mostly single road name choices of the Challenger and Hudson. 

We're glad to bring these products to the market and additionally our drive train is working perfectly in them.

Any delays were caused by the manufacturer's bankruptcy and the take over and re-start by Kader, It was worth the wait as the new product is top notch.

Thanks for all of your support and patience. We will re-order more Connie's with new road names as well ASAP including the missing PRR and new haven.


All the best,
Lewis Polk*


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Greg, 

Gold Coast Station, Ventura, had a LA PCC last time I was in there. Talk to Hans. 

Pete


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting choice to use real world production numbers.. 
With a shifting population I wonder how much or close the hobby population resembles real world distribution. 
If I were to modernize, the Consol would be a fine light stepping branch line beauty.... 

I'm guessing you won't get close out prices.... 

Good Luck, 
John


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what the real numbers of units sold are in the sold out statements for the PCC and Consolidation?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What does the selling out of the PCC have to do with the title of the thread?


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That is a great point JJ. I feel like I was coming in to a conversation that was already over, based on what I just read. I thought it would be about train wrecks.
Paul


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think a better question might be: 
"What has the title of the thread got to do with the content of Greg's comments"?


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a ploy to put panic in the mind of someone who's "thinking about buying one."


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

From the perspective of Aristocraft the PCC and Consolidation are sold out, out of thier stock and into the retailers stock. So why make the announcement. Simple, it drives sales of thier new production model and the way China wants to do business now. 

Remember, China was caught holding the bag on some LS mfg BK's. No doubt why we see these low cost LGB duplicates from Molds that were part of the shake down. So, China now wants Cash up front to produce trains. We all know how easy it is to get a loan from a bank right now, not! Therefore cash flow dictates production. Hence, smaller production runs at Guess what, Higher prices! Lower risk on a greater capital outlay for our L/S producers. Also, don't forget the tax implications of a warehouse full of capital. 

With all the talk about material cost, shipping, Dis and Dat, the real reason we will be paying more for stuff is fiscal reality. Now I Know someone is thinking what about mold recovery cost! Well yes, they are exspensive. A unavoidable one unless you are say, rerunning aluminium tank cars with shorter tanks, or mallets, or pacifics, or new paint job on dat! But new molds generate sales into those of us who have everything we want in the past productions. So the solution, shorter runs at higher cost, which lower risk, improve cash flow and those molds are switched in and out of production runs which will alow different road names and numbers. 

The Good: We may now see some more production of new models with this newer lower capital outlay process. Mold cost may be forced down which would facilitate the production of some more obscure items. Those of use with alot of trains already, will benifit by the increased valuation of our collections and the possible addition of aforementioned limmited runs. 

The Bad: Trainworld is going to have a hard time find trains to sell below the brick and mortors. Probable the short term end of early buy discounts. If you want something, you have to buck and buy it now! Obviously the cost, Hopefully as the economy changes and finances become more available, mfg's will expand production and pass those saving on through incentives. 

Those are my observations and as a parting comment, 1/29 scale needs a SD9 Aristo and USA how about some Alum. Superliners or a die cast Northern!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

No doubt why we see these low cost LGB duplicates from Molds that were part of the shake down 

If you mean the Newqida products - these are copies of LGB items but they do not use LGB molds. 
You will see that when you compare the two products.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 10 Jul 2011 07:58 AM 
I would think a better question might be: 
"What has the title of the thread got to do with the content of Greg's comments"? 

oK







I give up







What's the titile got to do with his coments.,









JJ


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know but made you look!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's an interesting feature on the forum, you can put some qualifiers on a post... out on the right side in the listings of threads. 

You can ask a question, and start the thread "unresolved" and there is a question mark on the thread, and if the question gets answered, you can select the "accepted answer" and then the thread gets a nice big check mark. 

Greg


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

ha ha ha, he got you to look JJ. That was his goal.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i saw pleanty of them at the show IN KC. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I was wondering if he'd found an old Tyco HO diseasel and sent it flying off the track (and table) at mach 4 - like we used to do when we were kids.....


----------

